# is twine aquarium safe?



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

hey, i have a whole load of twine (you know, the stuff that holds the cord together on your brand new dvd player out of the box) and im wondering if that stuff is safe to use in an aquarium to hold together some fake plants to keep them from moving as much as they currently are...

i rather not go buy ziptie's just for this, especially when i have so much twine... so is it ok to use?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Are those the plastic strips that have tiny metal wires inside? if so I'd say no because the plastic breaks easily and the metal wire will rust.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Lex said:


> hey, i have a whole load of twine (you know, the stuff that holds the cord together on your brand new dvd player out of the box) and im wondering if that stuff is safe to use in an aquarium to hold together some fake plants to keep them from moving as much as they currently are...
> 
> i rather not go buy ziptie's just for this, especially when i have so much twine... so is it ok to use?
> [snapback]919361[/snapback]​


As long as its 100% synthetic and not made from plant fibers as all twine i know of.....all my electronics come with "twisty ties"....


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

is there a way to tell if its 100% synthetic?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Just use zip-ties dude, those are made out of plastic.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

ah, i just got rid of the plant...lol


----------

